# Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal, soll ja alles seine Ordnung haben.
Also ich heiße Werner, wohne in Leonberg bei Böblingen, bin Baujahr 1955, verheiratet und hab 2 Kinners.
Zum Teich kam ich ,wie die meisten wohl, über die Aquaristik. Den 1. Teich eher Pfütze werde ich wohl so 1980 erstellt haben. Hier wurden dann alle aber auch nur alle erdenklichen Fehler gemacht die man eigentlich machen konnte. Kurzum das ging dann in die Hose, also nochmal einen neuen gebaut. 
Dieser hat Bestand bis zum heutigen Tag. Nach etwa 1 od. 2 Jahren packte es mich dann aber erneut aufgrund einer neuen Mode ( damals ) Koi. Die müssen her egal wie !! Also gesagt getan, rein mit ihnen zunächst mal zu den Goldfischen. Kurz darauf einen Bekannten geangelt, der hob mir eine Grube mit nem Atlas aus.
Da ich aber einen narrensicheren Teich haben wollte, gerade eben wegen den Koi, so sollte dieser neue Teich mittels GFK erstellt werden. Schwaben sind ja bekanntlich Pfennigfuchser , also entschied ich mich diese Laminatarbeiten selbst zu machen. Mit allem Drum und dran. Schwerkraftfilter Bodenabsaugung etc. Zu meiner eigenen Überraschung ging das Verarbeiten des GFK recht einfach und zügig vonstatten. Werde es allerdings nicht wiederholen, sah aus als wenn mir ein Fell gewachsen wäre.
Der Teich hat ca.20m³ und ist heute mit 6 Koi der größe 40 - 70 cm besetzt. Zusätzlich dient er mir noch als Aufzuchtsstadion für Koi.
Und nun zu Teich 3 . Größe ? Weiß ich im Moment nicht einmal,. Reiner Folienteich ebenso mit Schwerkraft gefiltert, einem Bachlauf von über 20 Mtr. inklusive Insel und "Überschwemmungsbereich". Im Moment baue ich an einem Pflanzenfilter der paralell zum Bachlauf angelegt wird, und welcher durch ihn mittels Seitenarm durchflossen werden wird.
Leider bin ich in diesem Bereich schon ca. 3 Jahre am ackern, und so richtig weiterkommen tue ich auch nicht, da mir die Zeit fehlt. Das Gelände ist einfach zu groß für einen alleine um wirklich Fortschritte zu erkennen.
Aber egal, wird schon ! Und in ein paar Jährchen bin ich dann eh Rentner.  
In diesem Sinne

Gruß
Werner
Der wenn er es erst mal blickt, auch Bilderchen einstellen wird.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo Werner

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hi Thorsten

Firma dank !! Und bei euch gefällts mir recht gut. Nett hier !!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Silke (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo
auch von mir HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN! 
Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder.
Meistens haben die Leute ja eher zu wenig als zu viel Platz.
Schön, wenn man sich auf seinem Grundstück so richtig austoben kann.


----------



## jochen (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo Werner..

Willkommen im Forum,
deine Beschreibung hört sich ja nach einen Aquapark an.... 
bin auch schon auf erste Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Steffen (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

*Hallo...

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß bei uns!  
*


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Willkommen Werner

Viel Spass hier !!!

Bin schon auf deine Fotos gespannt.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo Werner!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN und viiiel
Spaß!

Freue mich auch schon auf die Bilder von Dir!


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo Werner,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Da Du anscheind nicht weißt, wie das mit dem Bildereinstellen funktioniert, schau doch mal hier nach 

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt


----------



## Doris (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo Werner

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns


----------



## der Harry (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der nie fertig werdende Teichbauer*

Hallo Werner,

auch von mir ein Hallo.
Bin auch gerade erst hier eingetrudelt.

Und gespannt wie es hier so sein wird.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
der harry  (bodo mit dem bagger):


----------

